# XDS 9mm Post Recall



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

OK some of you may know I have been researching Sub Compacts, shot quite a few, blah blah. So after a couple of weeks I settled on the Springfield XDS 9mm Black. They are in very short supply, and I finally located one on the internet and won the bid. Went to my local gun shop to obtain there FFL and they told me to be careful with Internet models as they maybe pre-recall which stunned me because it was the first I heard of a recall. So I called the dealer and inquired and he assured me it was post recall.

Kind or worried because I really researched this gun and never really found anything negative about it on here and review sites. I do recall ignoring some videos, you know those with great big RED WARNINGS TITLE's. So am I making too much of this? Are Post Recalls as good as claimed here and reviewers.

I really liked the one I tried at a local shooting range I rented. I assume now it was Post Recall, and just hope mine will have the same feel and sound. What really sold me was the Trigger Action, specifically RESET as it was the only one I did not have one bit of trouble feeling and hearing it. It was the Trigger action that won out over the Glock 43. Oh width had a lot to do with it also. I would hate to get mine and not have the same RESET. I guess what really has me nervous is I read here and other sites owners who sent theirs in for RECALL got them back and would fail to fire. I am assuming Springfield stepped up on the redesign and made things right? 

All comments welcome.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I have both the 9MM and the .45 xds pistols. Both were flawless before AND after the recall. Good luck with yours.


----------

